# How about something like the AW soft start, but with a normal switch and one stage?



## GarageBoy (Mar 1, 2010)

That'd be ideal for me, if it can be done


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 1, 2010)

Or atleast, where can I get that cool Aluminum tower


----------



## knightrider (Mar 1, 2010)

The AW softstart I have is nice. I know it's a 3 level... but whatever setting you turn it off in, it remembers and comes on at that setting. For max brightness turn off while light is on high and it will come back on at high. Not quite a single stage soft, but almost.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Mar 1, 2010)

Another option would be:

-Kiu Socket/Tower kit
-NTC setup in the tailcap (soft-start)

...but depending on your bulb & battery setup you might still kill the stock switch.


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 1, 2010)

knightrider said:


> The AW softstart I have is nice. I know it's a 3 level... but whatever setting you turn it off in, it remembers and comes on at that setting. For max brightness turn off while light is on high and it will come back on at high. Not quite a single stage soft, but almost.



I'm more weary of the push button than the three stage


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like your talking about the MOSFET mod


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Mar 1, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Sounds like your talking about the MOSFET mod



MOSFET protects the stock switch from arcing/fusing/frying but I don't believe it should really be used for soft-starting a powerful hotwire. The NTC mod will cover the soft-starting function.


----------



## The Dane (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's a softstart i use for 623's and others:


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 15, 2010)

The Dane said:


> Here's a softstart i use for 623's and others:


That thing doesn't overheat when you use it? How often can you switch it on/off?
How long does the gate take to get to 10V?


----------



## KiwiMark (Mar 17, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> That'd be ideal for me, if it can be done



I'd recommend the AW soft start. Sure it is a 3 stage, but that has its uses and you can pretty much just leave it on high as knightrider said. You can also use the lower stages to knock off some voltage from a freshly charged set of batteries if you are running a bulb a bit close to the limit.

Have you used an AW soft start switch? They really are nicely made and high quality.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't understand why you guys mess around with "well on fresh batteries don't go above level 2, but if they've been run long enough you can go to level 3" stuff. For a little more than the AW unregulated switch, you can get one of Alan's drop-ins with all of the power and voltage handling of a simple soft-start PLUS full, multi-level regulation. You don't need all of the extra trinkets for programming. Or for a roll your own approach, you could get one of mine, hor about half of a soft-start. I'm not trying to put down AWs work. It's beautifully done. But, dollar for dollar, there are more functional solutions out there. Run a 5761 off 9 Li_Ion cells of you want. Matching cell count to incan bulbs is a thing of the past.

Am I missing something about the OPs post?


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 19, 2010)

Link to Alan's regulators please?
Outside of AWR's I havent seen one.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 19, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> Link to Alan's regulators please?
> Outside of AWR's I havent seen one.



Here are Alan's
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231886

You can link to mine by clicking the picture in my sig.


----------

